# How to properly vent an S trap



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

We were moving so I got this after disconnecting it...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

...


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I have to believe all these pics of shoddy plumbing work was done by DIYers and not actual plumbers. 
I have to believe this. Please don't tell me different.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't know :whistling2: Not alot of homeowners have access to the actual Studor.

Most would be using the cheap sioux chief brand for $3.99


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you should see the line of homeowners at the supply house sometimes and the questions they ask.....problem is they get some advice from the counter guy and dont mind paying more for stuff thinking they will save a boat load with free advice and parts in hand, instead of paying a licensed plumber..and the supply house just charges there card...the suck part is waiting behind them..some supply houses have a separate line and a sign that tells the DIY that trade is served first..but thats going way of the doe doe bird...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fergusons is starting to advertise a lot more to the homeowners. Sometimes you pull into the lot and its just cars with no service trucks


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> ...


............................................................


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

PLUMB TIME said:


> I don't know :whistling2: Not alot of homeowners have access to the actual Studor.
> 
> Most would be using the cheap sioux chief brand for $3.99


I've Seen Studors at HD recently.


----------



## plumber11928 (Feb 18, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> ...


I would raise that TY up with a trap adapt in it and install the vent on top of the tee. Then go right in with the trap.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Here's the real kicker... I'm pretty sure I know who did the work. A drain cleaner I worked for years ago. He'd pull stuff like that all the time. Notice the lack of an air hammer for the dishwasher. Thankfully he no longer does the plumbing for this Mgt. company... and I'm slowly taking over the drain cleaning account.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh, the brown liquid was cold coffee, and those are mouse turds... and after the college kids were told DON'T FLUSH! well, they flushed after we cut the 4" cast. We left Mr. Hanky there for them.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Crown vent


----------

